
Instant Edit - Type anything - iamtechaddict
http://instantedit.github.io/
======
Daiz
So it's contenteditable, except with a twist! It now comes with Google
Analytics tracking!

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Can this not be achieved by just using a contenteditable attribute?

Edit: I'm an idiot, just looked at source.

~~~
hipsters_unite
I just went through exactly this train of thought, except I caught myself
before posting :)

Honestly, I have no idea why this is on HN.

------
blueblob
This is pretty cool, can you add a instantedit.github.io/blank.html so that I
don't have to delete everything when I come back?

------
krapp
Hook it up to firebase, make it a live collaborative document.

 _then_ you've got something interesting.

------
adem
was posted a gazillion times before but there's always a new opportunity to do
it again. paste this in your browser: data:text/html,<body contenteditable
style="font-size:2em;font-family: monospace;line-height:1.4;max-
width:60em;margin:0 auto;padding:4em;">

------
petecoop
use of contenteditable is worth its own project and newsworthy?

~~~
janerik
Oh, and of course you need that google analytics stuff in there.

